# Nibiru - Fukushima - Yellowstone



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I bought more slotcar stuff tonight; despite the following: Fukushima: the worst nuclear disaster in history. 6 nuclear reactors, 3 exploded and 2 cores melted down nobody knows how far into the earth. For the past 3 years 500 metric tons of contaminated seawater has been dumped into the Pacific ocean every day. The Pacific ocean is becoming a dead zone. It could get much worse; they don't know how to fix it and more explosions are likely. Nibiru: the real reason for global warming. This brown dwarf star along with 5 planets, numerous moons, and a million mile long iron oxide dust cloud entered the solar in the 80's and is somewhere behind the sun; when it leaves solar orbit it will pass by the earth. When it passes by the earth it's gravity will cause a catastrophe. Nibiru is a binary star to earth's sun. It travels in an elliptical orbit that takes it 3600 years to return. And then there's the Yellowstone super volcano. The caldera is huge; when it explodes it will take out 3 or more states. It's showing signs that it could explode anytime. The ash cloud would cover the earth and block out the sun for several years. So, I must be nuts to keep buying stuff when I think these things are about to happen. :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Look at the flip side. If slot cars bring you joy, why skip them and deprive yourself because of catastrophes you have no control of? We all have to realize that life is short, regardless of natural and man made disasters. Enjoy life as much as you can while you can. Being unhappy, and skipping fun stuff won't stop things from happening. 

Yellowstone is overdue. It could blow up today, or it may not for another 100,000 years. I'm not going to skip lunch today because it might! :lol:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/GS said:


> I bought more slotcar stuff tonight; despite the following: Fukushima: the worst nuclear disaster in history. 6 nuclear reactors, 3 exploded and 2 cores melted down nobody knows how far into the earth. For the past 3 years 500 metric tons of contaminated seawater has been dumped into the Pacific ocean every day. The Pacific ocean is becoming a dead zone. It could get much worse; they don't know how to fix it and more explosions are likely. Nibiru: the real reason for global warming. This brown dwarf star along with 5 planets, numerous moons, and a million mile long iron oxide dust cloud entered the solar in the 80's and is somewhere behind the sun; when it leaves solar orbit it will pass by the earth. When it passes by the earth it's gravity will cause a catastrophe. Nibiru is a binary star to earth's sun. It travels in an elliptical orbit that takes it 3600 years to return. And then there's the Yellowstone super volcano. The caldera is huge; when it explodes it will take out 3 or more states. It's showing signs that it could explode anytime. The ash cloud would cover the earth and block out the sun for several years. So, I must be nuts to keep buying stuff when I think these things are about to happen. :freak:



ALL the More reasons 2 buy MORE Slot-Car Stuff!!!! :thumbsup:
ad insanely-warring-human's to the above list......:freak:
maybe we can achieve PEACE...through Slot-Cars (??)

Beam me UP Scotty!!! :thumbsup:


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Oops! The Nibiru thing is a bit overdue now:
http://lonelymachines.org/tag/nibiru/

The end of the Mayan calendar was dead on. December 21, 2012 was the end of the transmission in my 2004 Honda Odyssey (not making that up). Went to the hobby store during lunch and didn't make it back.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

A/GS said:


> I bought more slotcar stuff tonight; despite the following: Fukushima: the worst nuclear disaster in history. 6 nuclear reactors, 3 exploded and 2 cores melted down nobody knows how far into the earth. For the past 3 years 500 metric tons of contaminated seawater has been dumped into the Pacific ocean every day. The Pacific ocean is becoming a dead zone. It could get much worse; they don't know how to fix it and more explosions are likely. Nibiru: the real reason for global warming. This brown dwarf star along with 5 planets, numerous moons, and a million mile long iron oxide dust cloud entered the solar in the 80's and is somewhere behind the sun; when it leaves solar orbit it will pass by the earth. When it passes by the earth it's gravity will cause a catastrophe. Nibiru is a binary star to earth's sun. It travels in an elliptical orbit that takes it 3600 years to return. And then there's the Yellowstone super volcano. The caldera is huge; when it explodes it will take out 3 or more states. It's showing signs that it could explode anytime. The ash cloud would cover the earth and block out the sun for several years. So, I must be nuts to keep buying stuff when I think these things are about to happen. :freak:


This has NOTHING to do with slot cars.

We all come here for an escape.....Do you get that?

Stop with the Armageddon talk already.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/GS said:


> I bought more slotcar stuff tonight; despite the following: Fukushima: the worst nuclear disaster in history. 6 nuclear reactors, 3 exploded and 2 cores melted down nobody knows how far into the earth. For the past 3 years 500 metric tons of contaminated seawater has been dumped into the Pacific ocean every day. The Pacific ocean is becoming a dead zone. It could get much worse; they don't know how to fix it and more explosions are likely. Nibiru: the real reason for global warming. This brown dwarf star along with 5 planets, numerous moons, and a million mile long iron oxide dust cloud entered the solar in the 80's and is somewhere behind the sun; when it leaves solar orbit it will pass by the earth. When it passes by the earth it's gravity will cause a catastrophe. Nibiru is a binary star to earth's sun. It travels in an elliptical orbit that takes it 3600 years to return. And then there's the Yellowstone super volcano. The caldera is huge; when it explodes it will take out 3 or more states. It's showing signs that it could explode anytime. The ash cloud would cover the earth and block out the sun for several years. So, I must be nuts to keep buying stuff when I think these things are about to happen. :freak:


I believe this was meant to be "Tongue in Cheek Humor" (??)
I got a kick out of it anyways.... but hey, that's just me :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> I believe this was meant to be "Tongue in Cheek Humor" (??)
> I got a kick out of it anyways.... but hey, that's just me :freak:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


If that's true, I apologize, but it went right over MY head.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry, did not intend to cause anyone undue stress or worry. This is simply musing of an obsessive mind. Off topic, nothing to do with slot cars; as such should never of been posted.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

You forgot about polar shift and asteroid collision. We are overdue for those too. Then there is always ebola or some other plague.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Then there's the wife going to the mailbox first, to find boxes addressed to me...RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Then there's the wife going to the mailbox first, to find boxes addressed to me...RM


been there...Dodged that... :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:

Oh, did I mention that I Live ONTOP the New Madrid Fault line here ???? ;-) LOL


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

global warming and a much over due return of an ice age


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

buy more slot cars and forgetaboutit.
enjoy every day to the fullest , 
you never know what tomorrow holds.
start every day being happy that you are here.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Exactly Jim!! Slot cars are our escape from the troubles of the world. No matter what we do, things are going to happen. We have no control over it. Having or not having things that make us happy won't change a thing. Enjoy what gives you joy, because tomorrow may not be here for any of us.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Exactly Jim!! Slot cars are our escape from the troubles of the world. No matter what we do, things are going to happen. We have no control over it. Having or not having things that make us happy won't change a thing. Enjoy what gives you joy, because tomorrow may not be here for any of us.


"Great" :drunk:
& I still have a Fast Traxx coming from Ebay 2 

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

slotcarman12078 said:


> No matter what we do, things are going to happen. We have no control over it. Having or not having things that make us happy won't change a thing. Enjoy what gives you joy, because tomorrow may not be here for any of us.


Amen to that!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

GOOD, maybe Facebook will disappear and kids will have to squint at the daylight when the go outside and have to look away from their hands.

Don't sweat the petty things, pet the sweaty things. weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok, just in case anyone got freaked out..
A quick FYI

Nibiru is totally fake. Originally started by a lady that said aliens had put a chip in her head. It doesn't exist.

Fukushima nuclear disaster has not even shown a measurable increase in cancer related deaths. 

Yellowstone has always been geologically and seismically active. That's why its a national park...old faithful and all that.

I believe that the original post was meant as humor...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Phew and I thought the sky was falling. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

leonus said:


> Ok, just in case anyone got freaked out..
> A quick FYI
> 
> Nibiru is totally fake. Originally started by a lady that said aliens had put a chip in her head. It doesn't exist.
> ...


I thought "Nibiru" w/ from the Star-Wars Sagas :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sumerian texts. Anunaki home world aint it?


----------

